# Dont panic



## Moonstar (Jun 10, 2017)

Yea dude wanted to travel w me said he'd be to my house in a week however came early by a week, so he's kicking it here w me an my brother who gave him a place to stay. My fiance passed in march so he knew from the get go I didnt wanna b w anyone yet all he did was constantly tried to get in bed w me an harass me even after I told him to stop he wouldn't stop trying to b all over me an I got sick an he just kept demanding I leave w him I didnt wanna travel stupid cuz I dont have anything so I had to wait til I got a pack an supplies yet he still kept pursuing I left at his expense it doesn't work like that an for the fact he kept sexually harassing me I would not travel w someone like that


----------



## Venatus (Jun 17, 2017)

im sorry, but could you add some extra detail to this? im kinda confused.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 17, 2017)

what you need will come to you. ignore that pos

and this is going to get bumped to general banter if you dont include details on the guy.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 17, 2017)

That sucks, @Moonstar Was he someone you met from THIS site?


----------



## Moonstar (Jun 18, 2017)

Yea he was someone I met from this site. We was messaging for a while an he seemed cool, an we was gonna travel together. Well when we had last talked he said we would meet up in a week, as he was getting money an I still needed to get the gear I needed to travel, well he calls me the next day an said he couldn't wait an was on his way to quincy as then I still told him I didnt have the stuff I needed yet he's like OK thats fine I'm still coming so he gets here an the whole time he's just all over me he ended up going to stay at my brothers an the whole time hes just demanding I be w him and that were gonna leave when he wants to I didnt even have what I needed to travel an I wasn't gonna leave without stuff I needed for one an for two I wasn't gonna leave with someone who couldn't even respect me I told him I didnt want a relationship an I told him to back off he was just a complete asshole very rude an disrespectful to me


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 22, 2017)

That sounds very, very shitty of him, but he must be trustworthy enough that you have continued to house him up with your brother? Not a thief or violent? I could be interpreting this wrong.


----------



## deleted17310 (Oct 28, 2017)

so a friend just told me about this and I am actually the guy shes refering too and I can tell you that Saras post, while semi truthful in some aspects. It is down right slander and lies in others. Yes, I went to meet sara, I was in St louis, about 100 miles away and seeing as we had been talking for a couple of months we decided to meet. She wasn't quite equipped and asked for help getting a pack, said I could crash at her place and what not. Also said she would be ready in a few days. well her idea of me crashing at her place was her sneaking me past her aunt. That was dumb so I stayed with her brother and his lady. We are all still friends on Facebook fyi. Sure we kissed a couple times while getting swilly but it never went further and I certainly didn't press her. She got "sick" and I didn't see her for a few days so I called her up and said peace out. 4 days later than when I had hoped to leave for rainbow. She got all pissed I left without her and tried to guilt me with some car accident story that I learned from her brother wasn't true. since then I have gotten a couple of drunken sobbing calls from Sarah saying how she wants to travel in this and that and I listened for a couple of minutes and say well good luck with that and have a nice day. Clearly Sarah has a lot of issues, I hope she overcomes them and fulfills her dream to travel. I'm not really mad at her I met two great people out of a deal and I have a couch to surf on at her brother's anytime I want it. I'm certainly not some weirdo or perv all I was going to do was help a greenhorn traveler get her start and she fucked me off for it. But don't take my word for it, look up her brother Joshua D Yagami on Facebook and ask. I see Saras posting as vengeance for me not taking her on as a traveling partner. It is petty and childish. But rather than asking for it to be removed I would much prefer that it be left up so people can see both sides of a story and draw their own conclusions because I didn't lie and I have nothing to hide


----------



## deleted17310 (Nov 4, 2017)

Just thought I'd add this little tidbit from my messages with sara. Notice the dates of her message to me and the date of her posting. If I am untrustworthy and shady, why did she continue to send me messages? In the interest of transparency I'd be happy to throw up the rest if anyone likes. If I was I'm anyway trying be weird with female travelers wouldn't I burn my account and start all fresh and creepy?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 10, 2017)

Based on the evidence presented by @dontpanic, I am banning @Moonstar for abusing the untrustworthy section. Posting lies about users you had a disagreement with is the opposite of what this section was meant for and dilutes the true tales of the people who are genuinely dangerous to people in the travel community. Let this show that this kind of bullshit will not be tolerated here.


----------



## forestwitch (Nov 13, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> Based on the evidence presented by @dontpanic, I am banning @Moonstar for abusing the untrustworthy section. Posting lies about users you had a disagreement with is the opposite of what this section was meant for and dilutes the true tales of the people who are genuinely dangerous to people in the travel community.



i don't really see how someone losing memory in an accident is connected to "lying" about experiences of patriarchal violence before. the post of dontpanic is like a cliche victim-blaming answer to being called out for abusive behavior, just portraying himself as the "good guy" that did nothing wrong and the person that was being hurt by him as a crazy, notorious liar. of course, you can't tell what has happened, just as little as i can. but by banning moonstar, you're not believing her, you're shutting her down, you're giving all the space and credit to dontpanic, and by thus, you're perpetuating misogyny and rape culture imo.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 13, 2017)

I pretty much entirely disagree with nearly everything you've said, @forestwitch. When I read her post it seems like the words of someone who doesn't seem like they're wrapped too tight. When I read the words of the dude she accused, it seems very genuine and real. You can just see it in the way it's all written from both sides. Add to that, she's texting him in a very passive not too confrontational manner well after posting here that he's untrustworthy and a complete asshole. Why is she coming off like "that's awesome!" in her replies to him if she's really slighted so much by this guy? Add to that how unlikely her memory loss story is, especially considering she sure seems to have no problem remembering all the bad things she wants to slander him for on here. Nah man, that chick is full of drama, all the evidence is here and I bet if the entire conversation were posted you'd see it even clearer. Matt's probably one of the last guys you can legitimately call out on perpetuating misogyny and rape culture imo, that's so incredibly off point it's laughable.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2017)

forestwitch said:


> i don't really see how someone losing memory in an accident is connected to "lying" about experiences of patriarchal violence before. the post of dontpanic is like a cliche victim-blaming answer to being called out for abusive behavior, just portraying himself as the "good guy" that did nothing wrong and the person that was being hurt by him as a crazy, notorious liar. of course, you can't tell what has happened, just as little as i can. but by banning moonstar, you're not believing her, you're shutting her down, you're giving all the space and credit to dontpanic, and by thus, you're perpetuating misogyny and rape culture imo.



I'm sorry, but I think you kinda jumped the gun here and assumed i/we/StP are in the wrong without actually reading the contents of this thread. The _timing_ and content of @Moonstar's posts are radically off kilter from their initial accusations, which makes them highly suspect.

For now the matter is closed and I am locking this thread.


----------

